# Dollys Acre babies!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Trying to get decent pics of kiddo's has been a job and a half!
Whimsey's 2 dinky girls are gaining weight, and I'm not giving a bottle either  Each time I take a bubby up to try the little boogers already have round little bellies

Binkeys triplets are 10 days old and so full of personality! Her doeling that I'm retaining is so ornery! 
Both her polled bucklings are available... Binkey has done nothing but improve with each freshening and I feel very confident about offering her boys as breeding bucks.

Bink's kids are up first... Maggie Mae is her girl and in the first pic, I'm having trouble coming up with names for registration on her boys 
Whimseys babies are in birth order... Little #1, Little #2, Frankie is her wether and her big girl is last... Still can't figure out names


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute! I love the 6th picture!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

ADORABLE! I love black and white goats.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Again.... I am so grateful I no longer live in OHIO!!! So many GORGEOUS babies would be to close to say no!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They all are growing so fast!

Frankie was really enjoying me scratching his chin too... he closed his eyes for the pic


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

they are so adorable!! Love babies


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Liz gorgeous babies, they are cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so glad they're doing well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

they are all too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

very cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The weather was beautiful today so I kicked the big girls outside to get some sun and let the babies have run of the barn.... they played so hard that once mama's came inside 2 hours later, they were ready for supper and a long nap 

Crisp's polled genetics have been very strong... Binkey is polled and all 3 of their kids are polled...Whimsey is horned and her biggest doe, D7 and her smallest doe D4 look to be polled too


----------

